# DVDs out there?



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

I posted this in the pheasant section and figured a reference here too may help. One of the only good videos I ever saw covering a variety of game birds was "Upland Game Bird Bonanza". My VHS tape copy is now 22 years old and getting pretty rough. I was hoping that others were out there. Please read my post over in the pheasant section. Thanks.
Maybe I will have to do my own...


----------

